# Multifocal Contact lenses - Result



## Wolfman (Nov 30, 2012)

I have worn contact lenses for some years, far better than glasses for golf too


Main problem i had was i needed reading glasses to be able to read small print, newspaper etc

I received some multifocal versions today and they have been excellent


I can now see close up, intermediate and distance is about as good but not quite yet


I have heard they take a few days to adapt to but they are a real result

No need for reading glasses or varifocal glasses 

The brand was Air Optix Aqua Multifocal monthly disposable


All i did was take my normal prescription contacts and add the extra pwr MED in the multifocal version ( equiv. to + 1.5 / + 2.00 reading glasses )


Very impressed so far after 1st day


----------



## Yerman (Nov 30, 2012)

Tha'ts amazing, I thought such a thing was an impossibility, I'll certainly be looking for some I hate wearing specs.


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 30, 2012)

i had also looked at these via a well known spec saving outlet !

But since i now source my contacts from Lenstore UK i thought why not try them, exactly same lens but with the added pwr for close up work

This now gives me vision as good as 20 years ago able to read without glasses, drive and play golf etc all wearing contacts

My lenses are also suited to long periods of use per day as i often put them in 6.00am and take them out 12 hours later or sometimes longer.

Will keep my old varifocal glasses for times to rest my eyes


----------



## sev112 (Dec 4, 2012)

Amazing what gravity will do


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 4, 2012)

I went for a contact lense fitting on Friday and it is the most un-natural thing that you can do. It took the optician 20 minutes to get them into my eye, made me walk around the shopping centre for 45 minutes to make sure they were comfortable then when I got back told me I had to remove and refit them 3 times myself.

That's where the fun began. It took 30 minutes for me to get one out without help, 20 minutes for the second and there was no way I could get them back in. My eyes were red raw and I'm going back to try again tomorrow


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 4, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			I went for a contact lense fitting on Friday and it is the most un-natural thing that you can do. It took the optician 20 minutes to get them into my eye, made me walk around the shopping centre for 45 minutes to make sure they were comfortable then when I got back told me I had to remove and refit them 3 times myself.

That's where the fun began. It took 30 minutes for me to get one out without help, 20 minutes for the second and there was no way I could get them back in. My eyes were red raw and I'm going back to try again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

We are all the same. Persevere, it's worth it.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 4, 2012)

I was given a few exercises to try and the minute I get anywhere near my eyes they shut, they are on autopilot


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 4, 2012)

I was the same, i can now take them out any time without a mirror, but it gets easier touching your eye ball with your finger

I find putting them in takes a while to learn, and you can hear the moment the lens springs off your finger tip and grabs the eye

At first always out them in over a basin, bathroom sink etc with plug in !

Hardest is when you forget to take them out and they stick to your eyes 

Do not give up, and remember they can take a few minutes to get used to 

Multifocal lenses can take a few days to reach best results, as mine have now

Daily disposables are more tricky as they are very thin and floppy !

Far better than glasses any day and better for golf


----------



## Iaing (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting.
I need readers for close up and my distance vision is borderline for needing varifocals.


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 5, 2012)

Do not use varifocals for golf they are horrible and i have tried !

You are like me need distance improvement and close up,

My original contacts single vision corrected my distance, intermediate and for close up small print reading i had to put on reading glasses.

The new multifocal contacts that i am now wearing give me good close up ( no glasses ) good intermediate and distance is about 90% as sharp as before, this will improve i believe 

First game of golf wearing them everything was acceptable, score card reading and distance etc

Well worth investigating


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2012)

Look at having laser treatment, I did it about 10 years ago and its fantastic. Also factor in the cost savings, no more glasses, no contact lenses.


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 5, 2012)

i was told if you are over 40 years old they couldnt correct close up issues with laser, have things changed ?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			i was told if you are over 40 years old they couldnt correct close up issues with laser, have things changed ?
		
Click to expand...


I was short sighted, and after surgery was the equivilent of 20/20 vision the next day and could drive legally without glasses for the first time. I was near 50 when I had it done and went to Harley Street as I wouldn't trust my eyes with a trainee from Vision Express. I have to wear glasses for reading/computer, but not for anything else eg television.

For reading glasses I but 10 pairs at a time from the Â£1 shop and just leave them all around the place


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 5, 2012)

That was what i thought, they can laser short sighted people but not long sighted such as myself


At least with multifocal contacts i can forget about carrying readers around which you will know is a right pain


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			That was what i thought, they can laser short sighted people but not long sighted such as myself


At least with multifocal contacts i can forget about carrying readers around which you will know is a right pain
		
Click to expand...


They can do short or long sight as far as I am aware


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			We are all the same. Persevere, it's worth it.
		
Click to expand...




Wolfman said:



			I was the same, i can now take them out any time without a mirror, but it gets easier touching your eye ball with your finger

I find putting them in takes a while to learn, and you can hear the moment the lens springs off your finger tip and grabs the eye

At first always out them in over a basin, bathroom sink etc with plug in !

Hardest is when you forget to take them out and they stick to your eyes 

Do not give up, and remember they can take a few minutes to get used to 

Multifocal lenses can take a few days to reach best results, as mine have now

Daily disposables are more tricky as they are very thin and floppy !

Far better than glasses any day and better for golf
		
Click to expand...

i've plucked up the courage to book another appointment for my lense fitting. I've also been reading up and the one thing the optician didn't say was to look up and put the lense on the white of my eye. I've been doing some of the exercises and I can comfortable touch my eye when look up. Hopefully this time


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 7, 2012)

Someone said to me they wear one reading contact and one distance.  They suggested that they kinda balance each other.


----------



## Iaing (Dec 7, 2012)

Some good info here...

http://www.allaboutvision.com/over40/multifocalcls.htm


----------

